# Topics > Arts > Drawing and painting >  RobotArt Competition

## Airicist

Organizer - Andrew Conru

facebook.com/robotartcompetition

----------


## Airicist

First painting attempt

Published on Nov 24, 2015




> The first attempt to paint a shape by a team competing in the 2016 International Robot Art competition

----------


## Airicist

Article "Half Million Dollar Robotic Art Grand Challenge Seeks Technologist to Build a Classical Artist"
2016 RobotArt Contest is first of five annual challenges that hope to inspire the creation of true artificial creativity.

January 27, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Registration now open for 2nd annual Robotic Art Competition"

by Robohub Editors
April 11, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Art in the age of ones and zeros: Robot art"

by Rich Haridy
May 16, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "2017 Robot Art Competition winners announced"

by Robohub Editors
May 19, 2017

----------


## Airicist

RobotArt 2018 - a horse

Published on Apr 13, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "In the AI of the beholder: The RobotArt competition entries for 2018 will amaze you"

by Tristan Greene
April 27, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "AI-assisted art moves from pixels to paintbrushes"

by Kyle Wiggers
July 20, 2018

----------

